# USB device gets dropped out of the system

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I am continuosly working with the USB drive.

For some reason the drive got dropped out from the system.

I checked the dmesg and here is the relevant piece:

```

[77490.958948] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 2

[77490.958974] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.2_ep01

[77490.959095] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.2_ep82

[77490.959147] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.2_ep83

[77490.959199] PM: Removing info for usb:1-3:1.0

[77490.959238] PM: Removing info for No Bus:2:0:0:0

[77490.959288] PM: Removing info for No Bus:2:0:0:0

[77490.959324] PM: Removing info for scsi:2:0:0:0

[77490.959359] PM: Removing info for No Bus:2:0:0:0

[77490.995061] PM: Removing info for No Bus:sdb1

[77490.995128] PM: Removing info for No Bus:8:16

[77490.995168] PM: Removing info for No Bus:sdb

[77490.995210] PM: Removing info for No Bus:host2

[77490.995235] PM: Removing info for scsi:host2

[77490.995306] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.2_ep00

[77490.995360] PM: Removing info for usb:1-3

[77490.995388] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.2

[77491.201053] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[77491.317345] PM: Adding info for usb:1-3

[77491.317408] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[77491.317505] PM: Adding info for usb:1-3:1.0

[77491.345871] scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[77491.345893] PM: Adding info for scsi:host3

[77491.345928] PM: Adding info for No Bus:host3

[77491.346033] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.3_ep01

[77491.346062] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.3_ep82

[77491.346090] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.3_ep83

[77491.346114] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.3

[77491.346151] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.3_ep00

[77491.346497] usb-storage: device found at 3

[77491.346499] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[77491.471670] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185094, block=393218

[77491.471986] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[77491.472002] WARNING: at fs/buffer.c:1152 mark_buffer_dirty+0x23/0x7a()

[77491.472030] Hardware name: MM061                           

[77491.472035] Modules linked in: snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device b43 snd_hda_codec_idt snd_hda_intel mac80211 snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc

[77491.472073] Pid: 6017, comm: kdevelop Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #4

[77491.472079] Call Trace:

[77491.472091]  [<c10247f8>] warn_slowpath_common+0x60/0x90

[77491.472101]  [<c1024835>] warn_slowpath_null+0xd/0x10

[77491.472110]  [<c1098db3>] mark_buffer_dirty+0x23/0x7a

[77491.472120]  [<c10ca616>] ext2_sync_super+0x31/0x47

[77491.472129]  [<c10cad5d>] ext2_error+0x33/0x91

[77491.472138]  [<c10c84a1>] ext2_get_inode+0xd6/0xe6

[77491.472148]  [<c108e8bf>] ? iget_locked+0x61/0xf2

[77491.472157]  [<c10c87c3>] ext2_iget+0x49/0x331

[77491.472165]  [<c10c6792>] ? ext2_put_page+0x12/0x15

[77491.472174]  [<c10ca312>] ext2_lookup+0x32/0x4a

[77491.472183]  [<c108612e>] do_lookup+0xae/0x11e

[77491.472192]  [<c108687b>] __link_path_walk+0x30e/0x66c

[77491.472202]  [<c1086d67>] path_walk+0x50/0xa5

[77491.472211]  [<c108709b>] do_path_lookup+0x12e/0x148

[77491.472219]  [<c10881bd>] ? getname+0x62/0x94

[77491.472229]  [<c108899d>] user_path_at+0x3c/0x67

[77491.472240]  [<c106bed5>] ? do_wp_page+0x44b/0x4e6

[77491.472249]  [<c108263d>] vfs_fstatat+0x2d/0x54

[77491.472258]  [<c108270d>] vfs_stat+0x13/0x15

[77491.472266]  [<c1082723>] sys_stat64+0x14/0x28

[77491.472276]  [<c103a4e0>] ? getnstimeofday+0x52/0xda

[77491.472286]  [<c112a40c>] ? copy_to_user+0x2c/0xfc

[77491.472296]  [<c10281bb>] ? sys_gettimeofday+0x2b/0x58

[77491.472306]  [<c1002948>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x26

[77491.472313] ---[ end trace 9a5a8b53087bf017 ]---

[77491.473344] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185094, block=393218

[77496.332609] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=30849, block=65538

[77496.346926] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB 2.0  USB Flash Drive  0.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[77496.346963] PM: Adding info for scsi:target3:0:0

[77496.347056] PM: Adding info for scsi:3:0:0:0

[77496.347118] PM: Adding info for No Bus:3:0:0:0

[77496.347200] PM: Adding info for No Bus:3:0:0:0

[77496.347671] usb-storage: device scan complete

[77496.349532] PM: Adding info for No Bus:3:0:0:0

[77496.350399] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 3948544 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.02 GB/1.88 GiB)

[77496.351201] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[77496.351209] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

[77496.351216] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[77496.351275] PM: Adding info for No Bus:sdc

[77496.354149] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[77496.354157]  sdc: sdc1

[77496.411728] PM: Adding info for No Bus:sdc1

[77496.411864] PM: Adding info for No Bus:8:32

[77496.411910] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[77497.231069] EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

[77498.252570] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=30849, block=65538

[77498.257965] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=30849, block=65538

[77574.484648] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3

[77574.484666] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.3_ep01

[77574.484734] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.3_ep82

[77574.484763] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.3_ep83

[77574.484794] PM: Removing info for usb:1-3:1.0

[77574.484825] PM: Removing info for No Bus:3:0:0:0

[77574.484856] PM: Removing info for No Bus:3:0:0:0

[77574.484877] PM: Removing info for scsi:3:0:0:0

[77574.484905] PM: Removing info for No Bus:3:0:0:0

[77574.484985] PM: Removing info for No Bus:sdc1

[77574.485053] PM: Removing info for No Bus:8:32

[77574.485088] PM: Removing info for No Bus:sdc

[77574.485134] PM: Removing info for No Bus:host3

[77574.485162] PM: Removing info for scsi:host3

[77574.485222] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.3_ep00

[77574.485260] PM: Removing info for usb:1-3

[77574.485304] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.3

[77574.495898] PM: Removing info for scsi:target3:0:0

[77574.719065] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[77574.835375] PM: Adding info for usb:1-3

[77574.835409] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[77574.835573] PM: Adding info for usb:1-3:1.0

[77574.853064] scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[77574.853087] PM: Adding info for scsi:host4

[77574.853122] PM: Adding info for No Bus:host4

[77574.873100] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep01

[77574.873139] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep82

[77574.873167] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep83

[77574.873192] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.4

[77574.873232] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep00

[77574.873256] usb-storage: device found at 4

[77574.873258] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[77575.497599] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=30849, block=65538

[77575.500120] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=30849, block=65538

[77579.874048] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB 2.0  USB Flash Drive  0.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[77579.874086] PM: Adding info for scsi:target4:0:0

[77579.874156] PM: Adding info for scsi:4:0:0:0

[77579.874216] PM: Adding info for No Bus:4:0:0:0

[77579.874299] PM: Adding info for No Bus:4:0:0:0

[77579.874775] usb-storage: device scan complete

[77579.878874] PM: Adding info for No Bus:4:0:0:0

[77579.879742] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 3948544 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.02 GB/1.88 GiB)

[77579.880357] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[77579.880366] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

[77579.880372] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[77579.880427] PM: Adding info for No Bus:sdc

[77579.886521] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[77579.886526]  sdc: sdc1

[77579.944094] PM: Adding info for No Bus:sdc1

[77579.944237] PM: Adding info for No Bus:8:32

[77579.944267] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[77580.222435] EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

[77581.239352] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=30849, block=65538

[77581.241791] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=30849, block=65538

[77667.404278] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=201032, block=426002

[77688.812319] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185094, block=393218

[77688.812564] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185094, block=393218

[77691.331098] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=200819, block=425995

[77695.017064] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=200809, block=425995

[77696.217457] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=200804, block=425995

[77709.723268] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): read_inode_bitmap: Cannot read inode bitmap - block_group = 12, inode_bitmap = 393217

[77709.725601] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): read_inode_bitmap: Cannot read inode bitmap - block_group = 12, inode_bitmap = 393217

[77709.958417] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185111, block=393218

[77714.753308] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185091, block=393218

[77714.753342] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185091, block=393218

[77714.753462] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185092, block=393218

[77714.753489] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185092, block=393218

[77714.753598] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185094, block=393218

[77714.753625] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185094, block=393218

[77714.753735] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185102, block=393218

[77714.753762] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=185102, block=393218

[77714.753876] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=200762, block=425993

[77714.753903] EXT2-fs error (device sdb1): ext2_get_inode: unable to read inode block - inode=200762, block=425993

[77715.083183] kdevelop used greatest stack depth: 5172 bytes left

[77722.939350] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 4

[77722.939376] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep01

[77722.939532] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep82

[77722.939595] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep83

[77722.939660] PM: Removing info for usb:1-3:1.0

[77722.939713] PM: Removing info for No Bus:4:0:0:0

[77722.939774] PM: Removing info for No Bus:4:0:0:0

[77722.939816] PM: Removing info for scsi:4:0:0:0

[77722.939868] PM: Removing info for No Bus:4:0:0:0

[77722.940041] PM: Removing info for No Bus:sdc1

[77722.940135] PM: Removing info for No Bus:8:32

[77722.940201] PM: Removing info for No Bus:sdc

[77722.940296] PM: Removing info for No Bus:host4

[77722.940351] PM: Removing info for scsi:host4

[77722.940462] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep00

[77722.940543] PM: Removing info for usb:1-3

[77722.940629] PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.4

[77722.965904] PM: Removing info for scsi:target4:0:0

```

Any idea what is going on here?

If you need more information just ask?

Thank you.

----------

## Jaglover

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Hi, ALL,
> 
> I am continuosly working with the USB drive.
> 
> For some reason the drive got dropped out from the system.
> ...

 

Flash drives have limited number of writes, I'd say your drive expired.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, Jaglover,

Where can I read more about that?

Does this mean this flash device is not usable any more?

Thank you.

----------

## Jaglover

A quick Google gave this:

http://www.numonyx.com/en-US/ResourceCenter/SoftwareArticles/Pages/ChooseLinuxFS.aspx

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Is it possible to check if this is the case?

Or the check is not widely available?

Thank you.

----------

